# Reiki, healing for horses!



## You Wont Forget Me (12 August 2011)

Have any of you had it dont for your horse?
I got it done for my boy last night and i can honestly say i found it amazing!! Really helped me understand why my horse does certain thing ect ect, i would definatly reccomend it to everyone!


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (12 August 2011)

BUMP!!


----------



## dappyness (12 August 2011)

I have been hearing good things about it as well. A friend of mine is a doctor who doesnt discount alternative therapy but believes in the more traditional medicines. She had a saddler out who also practiced Reiki therapy and she could not believe the difference in her horse after the treatment(saddle was fine btw). Im thinking of getting her out for my horse.


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (12 August 2011)

dappyness said:



			I have been hearing good things about it as well. A friend of mine is a doctor who doesnt discount alternative therapy but believes in the more traditional medicines. She had a saddler out who also practiced Reiki therapy and she could not believe the difference in her horse after the treatment(saddle was fine btw). Im thinking of getting her out for my horse.

Click to expand...


It is deffinatly worth every penny!! Im thinking about getting it done reguarly for my boy


----------



## Dolcé (12 August 2011)

I am a Reiki master, I only treat animals and have found horses in particular usually respond really well to it.  It is certainly worth looking into becoming attuned yourself, I paid a fortune for all my attunements when it first became popular but you can find places now that do it for nothing and it will save you a fortune.  It is one of those things where nobody can be better than anyone else, if you are attuned you are attuned and it is the same no matter who is giving it.


----------



## vicky_sut (12 August 2011)

Ive done my Reiki level 2 and have found most horses benefit from a treatment. Its by no means a miracle cure but helps bring the horses body back into balance so that it can help heal itself whether physically or emotionally.


----------



## Marydoll (12 August 2011)

My friend Jenny is a reiki master, when my old horse had a stroke and wasnt able to eat properly,she was seen by the vet and had steroids but was poor and staggering, she lost condition in a week or two and i thought i was going to have to have her pts. Jenny sent distance Reiki healing and she actually started to pick up and eat again that night. She has went from strength to strength,she is like a 4yo bouncing her way out to the field in the morning now maintained on her danilon and asprin every 2nd day, the difference is amazing


----------



## Crackedhalo (12 August 2011)

My Dad is a Reiki master, I didn't really 'believe' in it but he told me to go to a different master to have some on myself, Its amazing and it really did work. I went back three times! 
My dad always does it on my dogs and horses and you can see them go calm, its very strange to watch. They are never tied up either so come over to have it done and leave when they have had enough.


----------



## juliette (12 August 2011)

Anyone recommend someone who does it in my area? I'm between Halstead Essex and Sudbury Suffolk


----------



## caitlin95uk (12 August 2011)

If I may ask.. what is reiki?


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (14 August 2011)

caitlin95uk said:



			If I may ask.. what is reiki?
		
Click to expand...



A healing technique based on the principle that the therapist can channel energy into the patient by means of touch, to activate the natural healing processes of the patient's body and restore physical and emotional well-being.


It is very effective and really seems to work


----------



## hwinterton (2 October 2011)

Sorry bit of a long post bug i hope it helps. *The practice of Reiki is an original method of natural healing energy which works on every level, not just the physical, and promotes the bodys regenerative self healing ability. The Japanese word Reiki means Universal Energy.

Reiki is a gentle but highly effective, non-invasive treatment suitable for all ages, types and breed of animal.

The animal does not have to be confined or restrained to be treated so Reiki is ideal for those animals who are timid or too afraid for hands-on contact as they can be treated as effectively from a distance.

Reiki helps to heal on a physical, mental and emotional level allowing your pet to be relaxed, calm and healthy.*


----------



## Angelbones (2 October 2011)

I know nothing about it, so can't discount it, but when my horse was in the RVC for supposed sacroilliac issues and they just couldn't pin point his problem (turned out to be muscle spasm caused by saddle but that's another story) the vet told me I "may as well put my horse on a plane and fly him to America and get an elephant to perform Reiki on him" when I asked if I could pursue alternative therapies as they were covered under my insurance! I guess therefore that many 'professionals' poo-poo it.

I'd be interested in knowing more about it - and if there is someone who practises near me in East Sussex.


----------



## JFTDWS (2 October 2011)

Angelbones said:



			"may as well put my horse on a plane and fly him to America and get an elephant to perform Reiki on him[/B]" when I asked if I could pursue alternative therapies as they were covered under my insurance!
		
Click to expand...

Someone give that man a medal


----------



## hwinterton (2 October 2011)

Here is a list of registered Reiki practitioners http://www.reikifed.co.uk/dirdb/mapregion.php


----------



## lazybee (3 October 2011)

hwinterton said:



			Sorry bit of a long post bug i hope it helps. *The practice of Reiki is an original method of natural healing energy which works on every level, not just the physical, and promotes the bodys regenerative self healing ability. The Japanese word Reiki means Universal Energy.

Reiki is a gentle but highly effective, non-invasive treatment suitable for all ages, types and breed of animal.

The animal does not have to be confined or restrained to be treated so Reiki is ideal for those animals who are timid or too afraid for hands-on contact as they can be treated as effectively from a distance.

Reiki helps to heal on a physical, mental and emotional level allowing your pet to be relaxed, calm and healthy.*
		
Click to expand...




Sorry but all the evidence says otherwise.

Reiki is one of several methods commonly referred to as "energy healing." These methods are based on the idea that the body is surrounded by an energy field it just so happens it's not measurable by any scientific instrumentation.
No special background or training are needed to receive reiki training. To become a practitioner, you have to have an "initiation" or "attunement" from a Reiki Master. This is supposed to get you"attuned" to the "universal life energy" What ever that it??? and enables one to serve as a conduit for it (please!). There are said to be three different levels of attunement (some teach that there are four). At the higher levels, one can allegedly channel reiki energy and heal at a distance(give me strength), without physical contact (Oh really). Training for the lower levels typically takes 1 or 2 days and begins with an attunement and costs a couple of hundred quid. The techniques taught can vary greatly among reiki schools and teachers. Many practitioners are massage therapists (like my sister-in-law). At some so called schools you can be fully trained as a master in as little as two weekends obviously it will cost you. I do rib my sister-in-law about this, but I don't think I'm being unreasonable to be at best skeptical, that's a polite way of saying I think it's quackery. If I said I was a medic after a couple of days training, opened up a clinic, then treated people for cash what would you say then? It's the same thing.


----------



## wilde2 (3 October 2011)

http://www.jodyreikihealing.com/ - for the person near Halstead. To be honest, I am not convinced re Reiki, but I know this lady is genuine and very good around horses - and she helped my husband a lot when he had cancer.


----------



## hwinterton (3 October 2011)

I too was a sceptic before I experienced too much (especially with animals who cant fake their improvement).  I also believe everyone is capable of energy channeling, when a child falls over our instinct is to put our hands over the injury.  Reiki practitioners just choose to expand our knowledge further.

Just because an energy field cannot currently be measured doesnt mean it doesnt exist, for a long while we believed the earth was flat.  

My intention was and still is not to become rich by becoming a Reiki Practitioner but to help animals.


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 October 2011)

Some interesting negative views on this subject. I think the 'truly brilliant horsemen' use energy healing without even realising it. The likes of Michael Pease, Gavin Scofield, Monty Roberts and Kelly Marks to name a few.
Just remember it wasn't long ago that vets and medics poo-pooed acupuncture and reflexology and guess what ? Many doctors are learning a short version of the therapies to ease people's backpains etc and my vet's offer acupuncture for horses and dogs.

Insurance companies are now willing to pay a substantial amount toward alternate therapies on a vet's recommendations. My company pay up to £1,000.00.

Vet's are becoming more holistic and using herbs and aromatherapy oils - I can buy respiratory and hoof supplements made with herbs via my vet.

You should never dismiss what you haven't tried just because you cannot understand it! That is very narrow and if it works who cares how. You can't see a God yet you wouldn't be able tell the millions of believers that religion is poppycock.


----------



## tango'smum (3 October 2011)

i am a reiki practitoner...did levels 1 and 2 a few yrs ago.. not done much of it over the last couple of yrs or so...


----------



## luckyoldme (3 October 2011)

call me a cynic if you like but i work long hard hours to make my business in textiles work. My neighbour practices reiki and in theory people ring up... give her dosh and she then sends some invisible vibes out while she does the washing up. wether it works or not is irrellevant to me.... im off to reiki school!!! same neighbour sent some of these vibes to my dad... we never found out if it made him feel any better because he died. She then felt my dads prescence in the garden... personally i think she is bonkers. Its the same as mediums..i ve heard the stories but never seen it or heard it in any credible form myself.


----------



## Natch (3 October 2011)

hch4971 said:



			I am a Reiki master, I only treat animals and have found horses in particular usually respond really well to it.  It is certainly worth looking into becoming attuned yourself, I paid a fortune for all my attunements when it first became popular but you can find places now that do it for nothing and it will save you a fortune.  It is one of those things where nobody can be better than anyone else, if you are attuned you are attuned and it is the same no matter who is giving it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree with the freebie attunements that are out there (or the distance ones for that matter). I think to be able to safely and effectively be able to do Reiki on your own pets it is worth spending the small amount (£50-100) for a 1 or 2 day course to be a level 1 - and would urge the OP to do this. If you ask them about if they are a member of a professional body and if they are insured, that should help you to decide who is best to go with, if you do decide to get attuned. 



lazybee said:



			Sorry but all the evidence says otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, I'll rise to this, and defend my profession as I'm sure you would if somebody was spreading untruths about it. *All *evidence?! I think not. There are now many research papers - properly conducted scientific ones - that find that Reiki DOES have an effect. It has been proven in both human, and animal studies. The most robust study I know of was performed on rats, who returned to normal homeostasis following exposure to noise stress, when treated with Reiki (but not sham Reiki). This and many other studies available here. 

Many of the papers which found that healing had no effect over a placebo were very poorly designed experiments. 



lazybee said:



			Reiki is one of several methods commonly referred to as "energy healing." These methods are based on the idea that the body is surrounded by an energy field it just so happens it's not measurable by any scientific instrumentation.
		
Click to expand...

Untrue. Here's a bit of reading for you to begin with.


lazybee said:



			No special background or training are needed to receive reiki training. To become a practitioner, you have to have an "initiation" or "attunement" from a Reiki Master. This is supposed to get you"attuned" to the "universal life energy" What ever that it???
		
Click to expand...

 Isn't that a fascinating question. Ask it with an open mind, perhaps 


lazybee said:



			and enables one to serve as a conduit for it (please!)
		
Click to expand...

Reiki healer's hands have been proven to be a hot spot of energy - see Dr Zimmerman's research.. 



lazybee said:



			There are said to be three different levels of attunement (some teach that there are four).
		
Click to expand...

Correct, the third is often split 


lazybee said:



			At the higher levels, one can allegedly channel reiki energy and heal at a distance(give me strength)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it can give you strength, you should try it! Again, distance Reiki has been proven to have an effect on the patient, see the first link, 



lazybee said:



			without physical contact (Oh really). Training for the lower levels typically takes 1 or 2 days and begins with an attunement and costs a couple of hundred quid.
		
Click to expand...

It varies but as a general rule its between £30 and £150 per day. Why would you want someone to give their time for nothing? If you were going on a massage course, you'd expect to pay the same.  



lazybee said:



			The techniques taught can vary greatly among reiki schools and teachers.
		
Click to expand...

But not drastically so if operating within the appropriate organisations' codes.



lazybee said:



			Many practitioners are massage therapists (like my sister-in-law).
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry, tell me where the evidence is that _many_ are massage therapists? The two are very different, although work well together.


lazybee said:



			At some so called schools you can be fully trained as a master in as little as two weekends obviously it will cost you.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know of these schools, and the two professional associations would not accept people trained in this way onto their books, nor would the insurance companies.


lazybee said:



			I do rib my sister-in-law about this, but I don't think I'm being unreasonable to be at best skeptical,
		
Click to expand...

 Skepticism is good, but I'd politely suggest you are being a tad closed minded in this post  



lazybee said:



			that's a polite way of saying I think it's quackery. If I said I was a medic after a couple of days training, opened up a clinic, then treated people for cash what would you say then? It's the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes it is. And more fool anybody for paying you as a two day qualified medic. Those of us who practice Reiki properly have to wait a certain amount of time between attunements, do case studies, join professional associations and get insurance, yada yada... much like most medics do. The actual "how to" of healing is very simple, its the practice that makes practitioners good.

I will step down off my soapbox now  I only get on it when I see ridiculous untruths spread by people who think that because they don't understand something, it doesn't exist.

PS we all have the capacity to heal, without attunements, and there are various healers out in the world who have never had an attunement. In my opinion getting attuned is important mainly to make sure that the energy you give away to heal with isn't your own, but is channeled through you. The rest of the time I have spent on Reiki workshops has been spent teaching hand positions, dealing with contraindications, practicing in a safe environment, allowing time for the participants to discuss their experiences, much as one would expect to find on any complementary therapy course.


----------



## Fairytale (3 October 2011)

With a very open mind, a couple of years ago I asked a Reiki Master to come and 'work' on one of my horses who seemed to have some very emotional/ sensitivity issues.  (I actually had a trial session with her on myself to see what it was all about - nothing spectacular but very relaxing nontheless).

Well, I can honestly say, that I was astonished at the results!!!!  Initially my horse was strongly reluctant to let the woman anywhere near him (itself a strange reaction) as she just held her hands a few inches from his body, but after about 5 minutes or so of her sending him 'energy' (which she described as 'pouring out of her') he stood stock still, head down and literally went to sleep.  This continued for about 30 minutes, at which point, he woke up very suddenly, stretched like I have never seen him stretch before, yawned for all he was worth, looked around for titbits, and stood as the most relaxed and happy chappie he hadn't been for a very long time.

We had a second session the following week, with absolutely no reaction at all; at which point the RM said he just didn't need it.

Not tried it since but always open to the suggestion and certainly wouldn't poo-poo it.  Its one of those mysterious, inexplicable things that may work for some, not others.  And lets be honest, it certainly can't/doesn't do any harm 

Fairy


----------



## Oberon (3 October 2011)

I don't know much about Reiki.

But horses can't lie. So there must be something in it.


----------



## Dolcé (3 October 2011)

Naturally said:



			I don't agree with the freebie attunements that are out there (or the distance ones for that matter). I think to be able to safely and effectively be able to do Reiki on your own pets it is worth spending the small amount (£50-100) for a 1 or 2 day course to be a level 1 - and would urge the OP to do this. If you ask them about if they are a member of a professional body and if they are insured, that should help you to decide who is best to go with, if you do decide to get attuned. 

I am sure that most practitioners don't!  They would lose money! I am as I said a master, I have never, in the 12 years since attunement, charged a penny for treating either people or animals.  The freebie attunements work, my niece did one and her reiki was just as effective as mine.  I don't see what difference it makes whether you pay or not, if you are attuned then you can do Reiki even if the attunement was free.  I have absolutely nothing to gain from promoting Reiki and would recommend everyone who was interested to be attuned and do their own treatments rather than paying someone else.

I am neither registered nor insured, Reiki cannot cause harm, I don't make false promises, I offer where I think it may help and I would never expect to replace a vet's treatment.  If I was offering it commercially then I would sort this out but I don't need to. I don't hold with the thought that you shouldn't give it for free because it won't be valued!  I have found, especially with animal owners, the gratitude and pleasure at seeing their animal more comfortable in whatever way proves it's value to them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Natch (3 October 2011)

hch4971 said:



			I am sure that most practitioners don't!  They would lose money! I am as I said a master, I have never, in the 12 years since attunement, charged a penny for treating either people or animals.  The freebie attunements work, my niece did one and her reiki was just as effective as mine.  I don't see what difference it makes whether you pay or not, if you are attuned then you can do Reiki even if the attunement was free.  I have absolutely nothing to gain from promoting Reiki and would recommend everyone who was interested to be attuned and do their own treatments rather than paying someone else.

I am neither registered nor insured, Reiki cannot cause harm, I don't make false promises, I offer where I think it may help and I would never expect to replace a vet's treatment.  If I was offering it commercially then I would sort this out but I don't need to. I don't hold with the thought that you shouldn't give it for free because it won't be valued!  I have found, especially with animal owners, the gratitude and pleasure at seeing their animal more comfortable in whatever way proves it's value to them.
		
Click to expand...

Will just have to peacefully disagree with you then  In my own experience I feel that there should usually be a simple and clear exhange of energy (not necessarily money, I have had some lovely things exchanged at no financial cost to either of us). I don't gain financially from promoting courses (nor do I currently take paying clients). If I offer a free treatment it is a gift; where acquaintances ask for or expect free treatment is when I feel they don't get the value from their treatment.

I agree that Reiki can do no harm, and that it is not a substitute for vet treatment. I hold insurance for peace of mind, both mine and my clients'.  I don't expect to ever have to claim from it, and from the low premiums, the insurance company don't expect it either  I hold it because I have, and will again in the future, be a practitioner running a service business when all is said and done. I didn't mean to imply that everyone who practices Reiki should have it; just in reply to lazybee that association membership and insurance are signs to look for that you are dealing with a professional, and will bypass the problems she(he?) mentioned about inconsistencies and inadequate training. Just as I'd advise you look for a farrier on the FRC etc.

Anyway, I apologise since it is clear that I got out of the wrong side of the bed today. I shall log off, remove the bee from my bonnet and perhaps normal service will be resumed tomorrow


----------



## JFTDWS (3 October 2011)

The links to the research you mention, Naturally, are behind a paywall (a reiki paywall, which any sensible cynic is not going to sign up to!) - any chance of a reference / link to the journal in which it was published?  

I can't take anything seriously where you become a "master" rather than a practioner (or similar) - it makes you sound like a quack.  I also can't buy into anything where people claim to be able to heal remotely (without physical intervention) or indeed, where people claim that their method cannot cause harm.  It is logical to assume that if it can be beneficial and have a physical effect, it can be abused, over-used or mis-used to cause harm.  If it can't be, I'm inclined to think it has no effect at all...

That said, I would be interested to see that article, Naturally.


----------



## Natch (3 October 2011)

Which article, JFTD? I'm not aware of any payment required by the Reiki-specific sites, only the scholarly ones.

PS I am a Reiki practitioner  Reiki Master is a term used for those who have been through more training, and can attune people themselves.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 October 2011)

Not a paywall, just a login, my mistake - sorry...  Would rather not sign up really though - y'never know what they'll do with your details.  Might try and convert me using their reiki wizardry...


----------



## tazzle (3 October 2011)

In my own experience I feel that there should usually be a simple and clear exhange of energy (not necessarily money, I have had some lovely things exchanged at no financial cost to either of us). ............ (nor do I currently take paying clients). If I offer a free treatment it is a gift; where acquaintances ask for or expect free treatment is when I feel they don't get the value from their treatment.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this .... while many practitioners / clients use money as the payment I personally do the same as Naturally , the exchange can be something simple  .... or it is often "given" freely by me as a gift.






			I can't take anything seriously where you become a "master" rather than a practioner
		
Click to expand...

there are two practitioner levels beyond which the majority never go. The master level is usually the teaching level and often it takes years before the person is ready and,like anything that involves improving with experience, some get there quicker than others. Some dont want to teach but will do a master level without the teaching element ( hence the perception of four levels).





			or indeed, where people claim that their method cannot cause harm
		
Click to expand...

.  
hmmmmm  perhaps you can liken it a little like ultrasound waves / energy at the wavelength used for looking at babies etc... that does no harm at all and it is also used by the medical and sports injuries sectors to enhance the healing process.  

Maybe too look at why some people can do it and others cant  / wont etc or think its not possible.... well with the right attitude / motivation / training / sensory "tuning" some blind people learn to use their ears to "see" and walk as fast ( or even ride bikes) without the use of guide dogs or even canes.  All of us are actually capable of that but most of us dont have the need / desire / motivation ....... nor have we been taught the skill.  

Reiki practioners are just tuning in to energy that is all around, and in, all of us


----------



## Dolcé (3 October 2011)

JFTD said:



			Not a paywall, just a login, my mistake - sorry...  Would rather not sign up really though - y'never know what they'll do with your details.  Might try and convert me using their reiki wizardry...
		
Click to expand...


Don't be ridiculous, we only practise our wizardry when on the Reiki Initiated annual holiday at Hogwarts!


----------



## JFTDWS (3 October 2011)

tazzle said:



			hmmmmm  perhaps you can liken it a little like ultrasound waves / energy at the wavelength used for looking at babies etc... that does no harm at all and it is also used by the medical and sports injuries sectors to enhance the healing process.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness ultrasonic waves can be dangerous - I should emphasise, not the sort (intensity / wavelength) that they use in prenatal scanning - much higher intensities are used to kill / destroy bacterial cells in some industries (and if it can disrupt bacterial cells, it can do the same to mammalian cells), and high levels cause hearing loss / ultimately death etc...


----------



## JFTDWS (3 October 2011)

hch4971 said:



			Don't be ridiculous, we only practise our wizardry when on the Reiki Initiated annual holiday at Hogwarts!
		
Click to expand...

LOL   Now you've got me interested


----------



## Natch (3 October 2011)

JFTD said:



			In fairness ultrasonic waves can be dangerous - I should emphasise, not the sort (intensity / wavelength) that they use in prenatal scanning - much higher intensities are used to kill / destroy bacterial cells in some industries (and if it can disrupt bacterial cells, it can do the same to mammalian cells), and high levels cause hearing loss / ultimately death etc...
		
Click to expand...

Actually, this reminded me of something really interesting. I went to a lecture with a man calling himself The Geopathic Stress doctor (he exists!), a man who did some pretty impressive work with energy and ley lines. His idea of healing was simplistic (in my opinion) in that it was "blue" energy. For him, the different colours he perceived energy at meant different frequencies. He describes some as inconsequential to humans, others badly damage and depleat or overload our own energy. He advised the room that we should spend no longer than an hour a day receiving healing energy, as it was a strong energy and could be harmful if we spent longer in it than that.

My Reiki Master (a much loved and respected person with many years of experience and testimonials coming out of your ears) was mortified at the incinuation that healing energy could be bad. This was countered and successfully agreed on by all, that it is the _intention _behind the healing which means it can do no harm - as in, every time a healer (reiki or otherwise) tunes into that frequency, they ask for it to be beneficial to, and if not at least not harmful to, the recipient and themselves. Attunements are done with the same intention (as far as I understand). I'm sure that there are healers out there who simply channel strong energy, which too much of can be a bad thing. It is my belief (no science here) that it is the intention that Reiki is handed down and used with, that makes it safe for anybody.

I recently had my eyes opened to the use of energy in martial arts. Energy can indeed be used in combat, and to harm others. It was something that I tried, and failed to feel comfortable with, even knowing that it was only used in competiton with two consenting parties or in self defence... the whole idea of using energy to attack and deliberately harm, even temporarily, another being sits at the exact opposite of everything I have been taught and use.


----------



## lazybee (4 October 2011)

' Naturally' By dissecting my post like you did, you now have me even more convinced it's quack medicine. 

If anyone does feel the energy and the force. Perhaps they should consider becoming a *Jedi* master. May the force be with you.


----------



## tallyho! (4 October 2011)

I don't know why people are so closed minded when it comes to things like this... Energy Healing comes in different forms all over the world and is widely used and accepted. Even religions accept that its a powerful thing.

It's even used by sceptics like lazybee without her even knowing it... anyone can tap into the thought-bank at anytime and I bet everyone has done it without knowing...

Phone rings... you know exactly who it is before picking up. 
You "feel" somethings wrong.... it is!
You have "a good feeling" about something... it turns out ok!
PMA - positive mental attitude! 

Simplistic I know, but the sixth sense we try and shut out is always there. 

"Jedi" was actually used by the author of Star Wars from energy healing on Earth which he knew existed. So perhaps, being a Jedi master is not out of the ordinary after all.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (4 October 2011)

juliette said:



			Anyone recommend someone who does it in my area? I'm between Halstead Essex and Sudbury Suffolk
		
Click to expand...

I am a reki practitioner, unfortunately I do not have the time at the moment. My reiki 'master' (which I do agree sounds daft ) Jenny lives in Essex and she may be able to help you. PM me if you like and I will give you her number.

My brother also lives in Halstead, it's nice there.


----------



## Dolcé (4 October 2011)

Sceptics will always be sceptics until they experience something that proves there may be something else!

Reiki is a very 'physical' energy, most (but certainly not all) who experience it can 'feel' something.  This is partly why I like treating horses in particular, I can usually predict their reaction, whilst hands on, within a few moments of it happening, head dropping, total relaxation and dozing off, they also 'tell' you when they have had enough.  I treated a friend who was dying of cancer many years ago, his experiences were mind blowing (probably more because of his relaxed state putting him into a state of meditation), I didn't treat him to cure him, he was beyond that, it was to help with the pain and it did help him immensely.  2 hours before he passed very peacefully he asked me to stop, he had taken enough and was prepared for his passing, his parents had 'come to accompany him' on his way and he wanted to be left with them.  It was the most emotional experience of my life and the few weeks between his diagnosis and his death convinced me that Reiki is something worth being attuned to when you can 'give' so much to someone you love.

What the energy does is encourage the body to kick start it's own healing ability, rather than the Reiki doing the actual healing. It is brilliant in a pain situation as it can stop pain dead within a few minutes giving chance for pain relief to work without being in agony waiting for it to be effective.  It can also be used to slow or stop bleeding in an emergency.  The main thing about it is that you don't have to believe for it to work for you, it is not like 'faith healing', you just have to be willing to receive it.  The term Master is just something that has stuck from it's ancient roots, referring to a someone who is a master of their craft.  It means that the person has proved their ability to both treat and teach others at a high level.


----------



## lazybee (4 October 2011)

Just a word of warning. If you open your mind too much your brain falls on the floor.

PS I'm not a skeptic. I think it's complete nonsense. To claim to influence someones heath by hoovering your hands over them or gently touching is ludicrous.


----------



## Dolcé (4 October 2011)

lazybee said:



			Just a word of warning. If you open your mind too much your brain falls on the floor.

PS I'm not a skeptic. I think it's complete nonsense. To claim to influence someones heath by hoovering your hands over them or gently touching is ludicrous.
		
Click to expand...


LOL, my brain was a lost cause a long time ago, so no worries there

If we all thought the same then the world (and, more importantly, this forum ) would be a very boring place!  I respect your non belief, and understand it too, it does all sound very far fetched and perhaps those that believe just need 'something' to believe in.


----------



## StormyMoments (30 December 2011)

used to have it done on a previous horse by a friend but she wont do it on taz as he tends to relax so much he falls over, 17.2hh horse tumbling towards her is not her idea of fun  fair enough really


----------



## bumblelion (30 December 2011)

A few years ago when my horses were in livery a lady got a communicator in to see her horse. The communicator brought her friend with her who is a reiki master. Now every horse, including my tb completely chilled out, some even laid down in their stables (which a couple of their owners had never witnessed!!). My tb was a bit stressed before they arrived as he was still in as I couldn't turn him out alone, however as soon as the lady came onto the yard he just chilled! Was incredible! I'm definitely going to get one out soon to see my two!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (30 December 2011)

I'm a little sceptic but had a rather strange experience on the yard one morning. A livery who does Reiki, was walking by while I was training a youngster to stand still at the mounting block. The lady watched for a few minutes and then offered to help.
 She spent a few minutes quietly touching her and then ran her hand from her rump down along her hind legs. Stood back and said, 'she's ready now'.
 To my surprise, the youngster stood stock still and once I was in the saddle, she turned her head to touch my boot with her nose. 'There', she said, 'I told her you hadn't disapppeared, you are still there with her.'

The next day,alone, I stood her by the mounting block and once more she stood completely still, checked my foot in the strrup with her nose and waited for permission to move off.

 She has continued to be perfect to mount, even from the ground on hacks.


----------



## TallulahBright (30 December 2011)

Don't knock it til you've tried it, I say!! My youngster has benefited hugely from Reiki, which has been performed by a friend's mum who won't take money but does it for the love of it. Horse is very clear about how much she will take and this week she fell asleep while her whole spine was 'done', lovely to see!


----------



## alexrobinson (28 May 2012)

Reiki healing energy and reiki treatments used on horses reduce its Stress, pain, improves confidence, energy level, help them to gain peak performance and recover from trauma.

Reiki energy is being used on competitive race horses as well as on horses that have gone through emotional traumas.

Horses like all animals are very sensitive to energy and are very intuitive. They will take as much energy as they desire, and when they have had enough they will move away. The length of a session varies according to the needs of the animal. Even ten to fifteen minutes can go a long way.

How horse might behave after the energy treatment?

They will be more Relaxed.
They Have boosted energy
Drink or eat or both.
They Appear very calm.

To Know more how reiki can be shared with your horse on a daily basis visit:
http://www.thehealingpages.com/reiki-energy-healing-treatments-for-horses


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 May 2012)

Im Reiki Master and my horses love it.....on of the even asks for it when he needs it by nudging my hands and nuzzling a bit on his body where he wants it.
Its def worth getting yourself attuned as not only can you treat your horses but any other pet and yourself too.
Xx


----------



## Marydoll (28 May 2012)

My friend did a reiki healing for my horse when she had her stroke and was poorly, dunno if it was coincidence but from that night on along with good veterinary and personal care although initially it didnt look like vet treatment was working she came back with a vengance  that was over a year ago and she still runs out up the field bucking and cantering as she did today.
Id def use again


----------



## ribbons (28 May 2012)

I am a reiki practitioner. Those that have experienced reiki value it. Those that poo poo it, your loss. 
I NEVER try to persuade any one of the benefits. I will explain it to anyone interested and give it to anyone that asks for it. 
For those that are very very sure it is nonsense without any possible way of knowing that, as I said, their loss.


----------



## Emma86 (28 May 2012)

I recently had an accident on the horse I share, we were both very badly shaken and I am still recovering from cracked ribs. Since the accident he has seemed 'different' and not himself, and slightly aggressive sometimes. His owner had a communicator/healer who also does Reiki come to see him. Although I am a little skeptic I am really interested in this. It will be interesting to see what happens. I am thinking of having Reiki on myself to try to help the healing of my ribs. I'm desperate to get back in the saddle! 

The stories on this thread are really interesting.


----------



## NoseyPosey (28 May 2012)

When my youngster was poorly I'd noticed a couple of days where he'd perked up a bit. It was only when I spoke to the landowner who we rent from that he admitted he'd tried some Reiki on him and that he'd not said anything in case we objected. We said that we thought it was lovely and that it couldn't just be a co-incidence that he'd seemed a lot better.

However it was short lived as we lost the horse a couple of weeks later so I'm not sure I'm a total believer  Had he survived I would've been.


----------



## ribbons (28 May 2012)

Do have the reiki on yourself, it will help your healing time enormously.


----------



## EMC (28 May 2012)

A racehorse in the yard I worked at had been lame for a long period, I wasn't involved with any diagnosis but apparently his xrays showed arthiritis in his lower for limb.

He was such a stressy boy and always looked like a deer in head lights. I snuck into his stable and knelt down by his leg, and held my hands around it (not touching) it whilst trying to send loving thoughts to him. I'm not sure if it was reiki but after a few minutes he lowered his head almost to the floor, occasionally reaching around to touch and blow on my head gently (I had a hat on.) He was the most relaxed I'd ever seen him and I felt no fear knelt in his stable next to him where I could easily have been kicked or stood on. 

Of course he was still lame but I like to think he experienced a little bit of peace for a few minutes which is rare in a racehorses life. Whatever it is called, thinking loving thoughts whilst around horses has a good effect.

Over the last few days Fred has gently put his head in my chest when I've been thinking how much I love him and have missed him in the three months between leaving his yard and buying him, and it has almost brought me to tears....maybe horses heal us too.


----------



## Natch (29 May 2012)

Hello, an old post has popped up again! welcome to our new, reiki friendly user who bumped this post 

List of reseach into the effects of Reiki: it definately does something. 

http://www.reikicouncil.org.uk/Research/tabid/76/Default.aspx


----------



## Natch (29 May 2012)

EMC said:



			A racehorse in the yard I worked at had been lame for a long period, I wasn't involved with any diagnosis but apparently his xrays showed arthiritis in his lower for limb.

He was such a stressy boy and always looked like a deer in head lights. I snuck into his stable and knelt down by his leg, and held my hands around it (not touching) it whilst trying to send loving thoughts to him. I'm not sure if it was reiki but after a few minutes he lowered his head almost to the floor, occasionally reaching around to touch and blow on my head gently (I had a hat on.) He was the most relaxed I'd ever seen him and I felt no fear knelt in his stable next to him where I could easily have been kicked or stood on. 

Of course he was still lame but I like to think he experienced a little bit of peace for a few minutes which is rare in a racehorses life. Whatever it is called, thinking loving thoughts whilst around horses has a good effect.

Over the last few days Fred has gently put his head in my chest when I've been thinking how much I love him and have missed him in the three months between leaving his yard and buying him, and it has almost brought me to tears....maybe horses heal us too.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds wonderful and very much like you have been giving and receiving healing with your horse.  

If you feel drawn to it, get yourself attuned. The attunement is there to help you to discover and use the energy more powerfully, and to protect you.


----------



## Flame_ (29 May 2012)

Does it actually "*heal*" though?

I know a healer/equine behaviorist (not specifically reiki but I figure its near enough to be relevant) who my family have used on a few ponies and a human wrist and back injury. I've seen her have an effect, and all have been situations with nothing to lose so "why not" IYSWIM, but I'm just not convinced that energy waves (or whatever) and some sensations actually cause anything broken to work, or damaged to mend. If healing worked you'd see it, wouldn't you, on visible injuries? Like if you had a scratch on your hand and your mate was a healer, you could get them to channel their energy waves and see the scratch heal up, if not immediately in the not too distant future? That doesn't happen or healers could go "look", show us and prove themselves, but they can't or they would have. You could even do a scratch on each hand and heal one but not the other and see how long they both took to get better. Just thinking out loud, really. 

So, yeah, I believe there's something going on with energy healing, but as far as I can tell, its not healing, its just energy and maybe nice feeling.


----------



## Natch (30 May 2012)

Flame, they can and they do demonstrate it. My friend does regular demonstrations at a hotel so an audience which varies from very keen to all cynics, and she has had people walk out without the sticks they needed, a huge increase in range of motion and so on. Of course how much of that is placebo effect we don't really know, and its hard to get anything which involves inflicting wounds or not treating half of a group past an ethics comittee (ok how do you spell that?!). It has been proven that reiki can get the metrics of stressed rats back to normal faster than a control group.

The research is young, but fascinating.


----------



## Racergirl (30 May 2012)

Im pretty open about thigns like this now Im older (never used to be!) but havent ever know quite what to think about things like Reiki - but my friends sister does it, and she is coming to see Red on Sunday afternoon, will be interesting to see what happens (if anything)

certainally I find it all very interesting....


----------

